# Opti-Coat VS Mercedes Benz Vito after one year!



## Eurogloss

*Hi Guys ,

It's now been one year since I applied the Opti-Coat on my 2004 Mercedes Benz Vito 115 CDI ( Carbon Black Pearl )and it's still going strong,as you will see from the following photos .

The following photos will show the prep work that went into the paint before applying the Opti-Coat that is last year !

During paint correction 









Opti-Coat application, two coats are applied to each panel at a time first coat is applied and removed , second coat is applied and removed making sure there is an even coverage on all panels and removing excess product before it cures ! 30 minutes it cures and 12 hours are necessary to fully bond to all surfaces of a car . This is a professional product and only pros are allowed to apply it .










Final results after two days work !































































Update, I didn't wash my van deliberately for over a month to show how easy it was to remove the dirt which had accumulated during our winter season of downpours .

Dirty but still very glossy !






















































Snow foamed twice to remove winter grim 









And done , notice how the water still beads and sheets at the same time that's after one year of continuously washing it with an alkaline TFR Nerta Jumbo http://www.nerta.com.au/products.html










This product will strip any paint protection that's on the paint finish, Opti-Coat hasn't been striped or washed away like other paint sealants because it will withstand this kind of treatment day in day out .

It is not a paint sealant but a true After market Clear Coat Coating that will protect your cars finish , as well as wheels , glass , and plastic mouldings all with one product . It adds scratch resistance to your paint, up to 9H and with time and with the summer heat it will become a very hard coating indeed . So hard that you will need wet sanding or paint correction to remove this coating once it starts to cure .

I know because I stuffed up my bonnet and had to do it all again :wall:
That's why I decided to try it on my van first to see how easy it was to apply and remove after several attempts I became better and better at it and finally started offering it to my clients .

Final shots ( after one year ) No scratches or swirl marks whatsoever !






























































































































In conclusion the Opti-Coat has proved to last after this kind of treatment I have been giving it , time will tell if a used vehicle like mine 8 years old to be exact will last 5 years , and a new car life time !

I hope you enjoyed my write up on the Opti-Coat and thank you for taking the time to read this long review .

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## dohc-vtec

Really good write up mate, I think you should make a short video on how to professionally apply this stuff!


----------



## james_death

Great long term follow up...:thumb:
Absence of swirl pics would be good but they could be Doctored... but a pro's word is his bond.
As stated, application vid's would be good...:thumb:
Only just making it onto the UK market.


----------



## Eurogloss

dohc-vtec said:


> Really good write up mate, I think you should make a short video on how to professionally apply this stuff!


Thanks buddy,

I see how I go I hardy have time to scratch my head these days 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

james_death said:


> Great long term follow up...:thumb:
> Absence of swirl pics would be good but they could be Doctored... but a pro's word is his bond.
> As stated, application vid's would be good...:thumb:
> Only just making it onto the UK market.


Thanks James,

No doctored photos re swirl marks or scratches , what you see is what you get ! Again, I'll try and see if I can take a video on my next Golf R next week !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

Thanks guys , for all your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## prokopas

Nice write up Mario and thank you for reviewing Opti-Coat


----------



## Guest

Take it this is the original Opti-Coat 1.0 (Opti-Guard) not the newest version 2.0 which has just hit the UK? 

Been wanting to get some of this, it's good to know it does what it claims :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

prokopas said:


> Nice write up Mario and thank you for reviewing Opti-Coat


Thanks Propokas ,

You are very welcome !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

MARK.H said:


> Take it this is the original Opti-Coat 1.0 (Opti-Guard) not the newest version 2.0 which has just hit the UK?
> 
> Been wanting to get some of this, it's good to know it does what it claims :thumb:


Yes Mark ,

This is the pro version of Opti-Coat not the 2.0 !

Yes it does what it claims to do and USA testings from a private owner who has been washing his vehicle with Dawn Dish washing Detergent has shown two years durability with water beading and sheeting no colour loss or gloss after this very harsh treatment . And , the car is keep outside 24/7 under the very hot Florida Sun !

I will keep everyone updated on my Merc Van's durability after another year has gone by .

Mario


----------



## sicko

wow that's impressive. Nice work Mario 

is there any other differece other than application (curing times) in comparision with optiguard 2.0 which is available in UK?

I might give this a try:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

sicko said:


> wow that's impressive. Nice work Mario
> 
> is there any other differece other than application (curing times) in comparision with optiguard 2.0 which is available in UK?
> 
> I might give this a try:thumb:


*Thanks Ziga,

Yes , there is a difference between the Opti-Coat Pro Version and Opti-Coat 2.0.
The professional version needs to worked quickly and removed just as quickly if any traces of the Opti-Coat Pro Version are not removed with in one minute it will dry in 30 minutes and once dried it will need to be machine polished or wet sanded .

The Opti-Coat 2.0 is more forgiving as it will give you more working time that is 10 minutes ,the same method of application is used like the Pro Version with the added benefit of longer working time to apply and remove.

Having said that you can still get yourself into trouble even with the 2.0 if the timing is beyond 10 minutes of application.

Mario*


----------



## DAREM

Nice work Mario, hope you will keep us updated with your vans evolution.
I have the Opti-coat 2.0 and apply it on one headlight in comparison with C1 on the other headlight.
I found it, Opti-coat, very easy to use and evaporated very quickly...almoast imediate. 
C1 give time like 1 min after aplication.
Anyway keep up!


----------



## Eurogloss

DAREM said:


> Nice work Mario, hope you will keep us updated with your vans evolution.
> I have the Opti-coat 2.0 and apply it on one headlight in comparison with C1 on the other headlight.
> I found it, Opti-coat, very easy to use and evaporated very quickly...almoast imediate.
> C1 give time like 1 min after aplication.
> Anyway keep up!


Hi DAREM,

Thanks for your kind comments , yes , I will keep you guys updated with van's durability .
The Opti-Coat Pro Version does the same thing except that it's twice as fast in evaporating and it has to be removed immediately making sure all product is removed completely with no product residue left on the paint and surface finishes .

Mario


----------



## WEDEL.1

Mmmmmmm Mario, I like. :buffer:

No swirls after a year? Does such a place exist in this world? That is Heaven. :doublesho


----------



## Kotsos

Forza Mario.
Very nice write up and results. Latin temperament on a German paint is lethal combination 
Is new coat stronger than usual one?


----------



## DMH-01

Looks very shiny, great work.


----------



## sicko

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Ziga,
> 
> Yes , there is a difference between the Opti-Coat Pro Version and Opti-Coat 2.0.
> The professional version needs to worked quickly and removed just as quickly if any traces of the Opti-Coat Pro Version are not removed with in one minute it will dry in 30 minutes and once dried it will need to be machine polished or wet sanded .
> 
> The Opti-Coat 2.0 is more forgiving as it will give you more working time that is 10 minutes ,the same method of application is used like the Pro Version with the added benefit of longer working time to apply and remove.
> 
> Having said that you can still get yourself into trouble even with the 2.0 if the timing is beyond 10 minutes of application.
> 
> Mario*


Thanks Mario 

If you don't mind, i've few more questions..

I've used Gtechniq C1 lately and i wonder if these two products can be compared?

DOes opticoat hardens after few hours like C1? 
Are MF's reusable after buffing off the opticoat/if require buffing off?
How many coats can you done with one syringe?
How much drops do you use per panel?
Is foam applicator reusable after application?

I've found that application video of opticoat 2.0





From what i see if you apply it correctly it should flash away and it does not require a buffing off unless if you're repairing these "high" spots?
Also, with longer curing time i assume you can a bit bigger sections at a time (door, half of the hood..)?

What's your usual way to applying it?

Sorry for loads of questions but since you're almost the only one here using it regulary i thought you're the best address for these questions. And i think it will help other members too.

Thank you Mario!:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

WEDEL.1 said:


> Mmmmmmm Mario, I like. :buffer:
> 
> No swirls after a year? Does such a place exist in this world? That is Heaven. :doublesho


Thanks Maris,

It's a pita to keep clean all the time because of the colour but when it's clean it looks sensational especially the pearl colour which changes from dark grey , black, greenish to purple 

That's why I bought it loved the colour !

Yes, no swirls after a year and it's possible if you take care and pay more attention than usual :detailer:

I only use TFR Snow Foam and dry with my Black Baron so no physical contact whatsoever .

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

Kotsos said:


> Forza Mario.
> Very nice write up and results. Latin temperament on a German paint is lethal combination
> Is new coat stronger than usual one?


Grazie Kostos,

Latin temperament spot on however, I've looked after it well haven't I 

What new coat are you referring to Kostos?

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

DMH-01 said:


> Looks very shiny, great work.


Thanks mate , much appreciated !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss

sicko said:


> Thanks Mario
> 
> If you don't mind, i've few more questions..
> 
> I've used Gtechniq C1 lately and i wonder if these two products can be compared?
> 
> DOes opticoat hardens after few hours like C1?
> *Opti-Coat does not harden after a few hours it needs 12 hours to fully cure on all surface areas . The 2.0 version should be the same in terms of curing
> *
> Are MF's reusable after buffing off the opticoat/if require buffing off?
> *The MF's are reusable for only a couple of times after which point they become hard . *
> How many coats can you done with one syringe?
> *Normally with Opti-Coat you use 10ml to 15ml for a whole car that's one coat not two like I use . For instance I use 25ml !*
> How much drops do you use per panel?* I first saturate the MF Applicator with 10 drops and then apply 8 drops per panel or less 6 drops !
> Always make sure your applicator pad has enough Opti-Coat *
> Is foam applicator reusable after application?
> *Only a few times then it becomes very rough and hard !*
> 
> I've found that application video of opticoat 2.0
> Optimum Opti-coat 2.0 Application.wmv - YouTube
> 
> From what i see if you apply it correctly it should flash away and it does not require a buffing off unless if you're repairing these "high" spots?
> *You do need to buff it off otherwise you are left with hazy surface like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Also, with longer curing time i assume you can a bit bigger sections at a time (door, half of the hood..)?
> 
> *I haven't had experience with the Opti-Coat 2.0 or C1, the professional version of Opti-Coat I use( real name Opti-Guard ) needs to be removed strait away otherwise it becomes rock hard and impossible to remove without marring the paintwork* .
> 
> *Thirty minutes it hardens but to fully cure it needs 12 hours unlike C1 which hardens and cures in 2 hours !*
> 
> What's your usual way to applying it?
> 
> *Apply and remove strait away and if several coats need to be applied same method of application needs to be used to apply Opti-Guard !*
> 
> Sorry for loads of questions but since you're almost the only one here using it regulary i thought you're the best address for these questions. And i think it will help other members too.
> 
> Thank you Mario!:thumb:


*You are very welcome Ziga:wave:
*


----------



## sicko

Thank you very much for all Mario! Helped me a lot.

One more thing, if MF's are washed ASAP after application of opticoat (i.e. after 1h), can they be saved. In other words will washing in washing machine remove the uncured particles of opticoat on MFs?

Thanks.

i will hopefully to do a winter test/durability test c1 vs. opticoat


----------



## Eurogloss

sicko said:


> Thank you very much for all Mario! Helped me a lot.
> 
> One more thing, if MF's are washed ASAP after application of opticoat (i.e. after 1h), can they be saved. In other words will washing in washing machine remove the uncured particles of opticoat on MFs?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> i will hopefully to do a winter test/durability test c1 vs. opticoat


*You are very welcome Ziga :wave:*

*MF applicator pads can be used twice max after which time they become too rough and hard to apply any coating without causing damage to the paint .

Once Opti-Guard cures it becomes rock hard and if washed strait away perhaps you will get two or three maximum applications with your MF Applicator Pad anything more is not advisable IMHO .

You will find that the Opti-Coat will with stand more punishment than the C1 and that's from people that have used both !

Mario*


----------



## sicko

Thanks. I assume then that with mf towels i could buff off the product on 2-3 applications. Same as applicators.

Oh, how much pressure is used to buff off the opticoat with a towel. Just enough to level it up?

These high spots i assume are visible under good light source (led lenser p7 i have), and then all i have to do is to buff them with MF towel. Does this sound about right?

I'm really looking forward now to using opticoat


----------



## Eurogloss

sicko said:


> Thanks. I assume then that with mf towels i could buff off the product on 2-3 applications. Same as applicators.
> *
> One or two passes is enough !*
> 
> Oh, how much pressure is used to buff off the opticoat with a towel. Just enough to level it up?
> *No pressure at all you are only removing Opti-Coat remember ?
> Otherwise you end up marring the paint finish !*
> 
> These high spots i assume are visible under good light source (led lenser p7 i have), and then all i have to do is to buff them with MF towel. Does this sound about right?
> 
> *If too much bright light is present it's hard to see the Opti-Coat doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *My eyes have now been trained to look for haziness and after having done a lot of cars with Opti-Coat I have now become experienced enough to pick out the high spots *!
> 
> I'm really looking forward now to using opticoat


*I am sure you will be very happy with it providing you follow my steps !

Mario*


----------



## Kotsos

Eurogloss said:


> Grazie Kostos,
> 
> Latin temperament spot on however, I've looked after it well haven't I
> 
> What new coat are you referring to Kostos?
> 
> Mario


I mean the surface after applying opti coat is harder that the usual coat? I ve got a Honda Civic with soft like butter paint and i d like to know if i would apply opti coat the surface would be more scratch resistant than usual.

Grazie Mario.


----------



## Eurogloss

Kotsos said:


> I mean the surface after applying opti coat is harder that the usual coat? I ve got a Honda Civic with soft like butter paint and i d like to know if i would apply opti coat the surface would be more scratch resistant than usual.
> 
> Grazie Mario.


*Prego Kotsos,

I have not applied to Honda Paints so I can't comment I don't see why you couldn't apply it to your Honda Civic !

With your kind of paint finish I would not put pressure on the paint when removing Opti-Coat it might mar it .

Try a small area out and if you get the desired results do the rest of the car that's just my advice .

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## ocdetailer

Sorry to dig up an old thread, how do you find the finish opti coat leaves? I've read that it isn't as glossy as cquartz or c1. Do you find that it adds anything to appearance or is the gloss all in the prep stages?


----------



## Eurogloss

It does add gloss Liam , like all the other coatings that you have mentioned the only thing Opticoat Pro doesn't do is add slickness like the other coatings !
Optimum is working on that !

Mario


----------

